# drothgery's Victorian Eberron game - IC



## drothgery (May 17, 2007)

*drothgery's Victorian Eberron*

IC | OOC | RG | Setting

*Current cast:*


*Grant* (EvolutionKB): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*"Doc" Soldaris d'Lyrandar* (stonegod): House Lyrander steamship man and eccentric
*Horace Greer* (Einan) : Human scout from the Maradal Principalities
*Quaen Sinesam* (Solarious): Dealer in Aerenal artifacts
*Adele Fulirno*https://www.enworld.org/index.php?posts/3521076/ (nonamazing): Human ex-Thranish soldier and monster hunter



			
				Father Mikel ir'Indari said:
			
		

> There were, perhaps, many ways to have stopped what happened in the centuries after the fall of Galifar. Perhaps with more direct aid, the Kalashtar of Adar could have prevented the Quori from building the devices across all of Riedra which allowed them to manifest themselves in Eberron. Perhaps if the Druids of the Reaches had maintained faith with the Gatekeepers instead of turning to other traditions, they would have had the strength to close the doorways that the Inspired had opened. Perhaps if the wizards of Arcanix had been more convinced of their own power, and less desperate, they would not have attempted to free what was bound in Khyber in hopes that two great evils would destroy each other. Perhaps if the peoples of the Five Nations had been more vigilant, the cults of the Dragon Below would have been destroyed, and there would have been nothing for them to find and use to succeed to some degree. Perhaps if the wounds between Aundair and Thrane had ever been fully healed, Aundair would have heeded the warnings the oracles of Church of the Silver Flame had sent.
> 
> But it had happened, and as great evils fought each other and the great heroes that tried to stop them -- the Kalashtar died to the last, as did the last of the Gatekeepers. The armies of the Five Nations. By the time the Keeper of the Flame sacrificed himself to bind the last, all of the old peoples save for humankind were reduced to tiny, isolated communities or destroyed entirely.
> 
> ...


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2007)

The Church had not ruled Thrane since the fall of the Empire of the Flame, over five hundred years ago, but one did not refuse an invitation from the Knight Commander of the Inquisition. Still, Father Mikel had a reputation as an honest, fair-minded man, and although he could be cryptic, he generally did not waste people's time.

For Adele, Grant, and Horace, this was far from the first time they had spoken with Father Mikel; indeed, some of you had known him when he was merely a churchman from a noble family with a long and distinguished history of service to the Church of the Silver Flame. For Quaen and Soldardis, though, this was only your second meeting with the man, and the first had left you with more questions than answers.

Father Mikel was a tall, slender man with dark brown hair showing the first hints of gray. He sat behind a large, wooden desk that, like everything in the office, spoke of understated quality.

"I believe introductions are in order." He said, "Since you will all be working together."


----------



## nonamazing (May 17, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I believe introductions are in order." He said, "Since you will all be working together."




Adele coughs nervously.  "Working together?"  She looks up at Mikel, who nods slowly.  The old priest had been telling her for months that hunting alone was beginning to be a strain on her sanity.  She'd been ignoring him, but now it looked like Mikel had taken matters into his own hands.

_That sneaky old..._  Adele sighs.  _Still, I suppose the old man knows what he's doing.  And there's been plenty of times when I could have used the backup._  Adele grimaces, holding a hand to her forehead.  Beneath her headband, her old scars throbbed, a grim reminder of just how much she'd been relying on luck.

"Working together.  Yes.  Yes, of course,"  she says.  "My name is Adele Fulir--"  She pauses.  "Just Adele, actually.  I am...well, I am a mercenary, I suppose.  I have never given it much thought, since I rarely have occasion to discuss my profession with others, but I suppose there is a word for ex-soldiers that accept private work, and that word is 'mercenary'."

Adele's pale hands tremble slightly as she speaks, but her voice, bitter and defiant, does not waver or betray any signs of nervousness.  Still, though her voice is strong, the rest of her portrays a different impression.  She is pale and small, dressed in unflattering clothing that does little to draw attention to her.  Her only concession to modern style is a brilliant red silk  headband, a stark contrast against her milk-pale skin.

"I suppose I am more likely to think of myself as a hunter, though you may believe it a narrow distinction.  Unlike a mercenary, who will take the highest bidder's side in any fight, I accept only specific comissions, as Father Mikel can attest.  And like a hunter, I am very...knowledgeable about the prey that I have commited to seek out."

Adele shrugs.  "So call me both, then, or neither, as you prefer.  It does not, in the end, matter all that much."


----------



## Einan (May 17, 2007)

Horace Greer, a tall lean man with close cropped brown hair and worried eyes that don't seem to stop moving around the room. He wears tanned leathers, with a long rifle slung across his back and a hand axe stuck through his belt. 

"Hm.  Oh, it's my turn, is it?"  Horace looks embarrassed at the sound of his own voice, clears his throat and continues, "I'm Horace Greer, pleased to meetcha.  I'll be guiding y'all to wherever it is y'all are going.  I'm a guide, and a good un, so if'n you listen to me, you may not die in the woods."

Having said this, he lets out a long breath and leans back against the wall, seeming to want to sink into it.


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2007)

In contrast to simple woodsman, sitting in another lounge chair appears to be a refined city dweller, apparently Khovaire by the slight point of ears. He wears an acceptable smoking jacket and matching lounge suit, all accented slightly in blue-green. A keen eye will notice that his vest buttons are decorated with lightning bolts. A leather satchel, common amongst House Jorasco doctors, sits by his feet.

Removing a cigar from his breast coat, the man almost lights it until a look from their host stops him. Still holding it, but unlit, the man speaks in a strong baritone. "Doctor Soldaris Lyrandar, though most of my men just call me 'Doc.' A pleasure to met you all, I am sure. It is... unusual for one in my circle to be called upon by such an esteemed personage"---a nod at Father Mikel---"and I am curious to see how I may be of service." With that, Doc puts the cigar in his mouth and begins absently chewing it, his keen sky-blue eyes on the rest.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 17, 2007)

*Grant*

After the others have spoken, it was Grants turn.  He wondered to himself the motivations of the others and while they had been specifically picked for this task.  Adele said he was a hunter.  To him, it looked like Horace fitted that description better.  Doc was a another matter, for a doctor, he sure seemed to like to smoke.  Grant detested the things, they fouled the air, and made his lungs feel like he had been feeding the engines of one of the many trains in the city.  "Grant is my name, I'm here to provide information to the rest of you.  If there is something that needs to be found out, I can find it."   He wears the clothes of a noble.  A light blue silk shirt covers loose fitting silver silk pants.  His shoes are made of exotic leather, the species you can't tell, and match his pants.  His blonde hair is currently loose and flutters in the slight breeze coming through the window.  You attention is drawn to his blue eyes.  They seem to hold your gaze for quite some time, but not enough to stare.  A rapier rests on his right hip, a pistol on his left.  Several rings dot his fingers and a choker encircles his neck.  They all match the light blue of his shirt.


----------



## nonamazing (May 18, 2007)

> "Hm. Oh, it's my turn, is it?" Horace looks embarrassed at the sound of his own voice, clears his throat and continues, "I'm Horace Greer, pleased to meetcha. I'll be guiding y'all to wherever it is y'all are going. I'm a guide, and a good un, so if'n you listen to me, you may not die in the woods."




During Horace's brief speech, Adele finds her eyes drawn to the well-made rifle slung across the scout's back.  "That...that is an excellent weapon, Mister Greer.  May I take a closer look at it?"



> "Doctor Soldaris Lyrandar, though most of my men just call me 'Doc.' A pleasure to met you all, I am sure. It is... unusual for one in my circle to be called upon by such an esteemed personage"---a nod at Father Mikel---"and I am curious to see how I may be of service."




"Soldaris?  I believe I have heard that name before.  Where did I...oh, yes!  Father Mikel, you leant me one of his books, didn't you?"   Mikel nods, and Adele seems a bit more animated when she turns back to Doc.  "I owe you thanks sir.  Some of your theories proved invaluable when I was tracking an air demon in southern Thrane.  I can say with honestly that if it were not for your book, sir, I would probably not be here today."


----------



## Einan (May 18, 2007)

"Her name's Ellora," Horace says and hands the rifle to Adele, his hands holding onto the rifle a little too long, "She's special.  Saved my life a few times now. Me 'n her, we go way back."


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "I owe you thanks sir.  Some of your theories proved invaluable when I was tracking an air demon in southern Thrane.  I can say with honestly that if it were not for your book, sir, I would probably not be here today."



Doc raises his eyebrow, and takes the cigar out of his mouth as he speaks. "Really? Few appreciate Arcane Philosophy, with the Universities so focusing on the Natural sort. But you do me too much honor---I daresay that piece was no more than a folio." A distant look appears in his eyes. "'Twas quite the adventure performing research for that one. Took some doing to convince my Uncle to allow us to take that steamboat up the Cyre River---still has an odd flow, even a millennia after that dread Day. The first problem were the badland bandits, but that does not even begin to..."

Soldaris pauses as he catches something in their host's eyes. He coughed, and added, "Well, its mostly there in the piece. Enough of that. I'll let our last visitor introduce herself. My apologies, lady."


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 19, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant listens to his new companions, also waiting for the last introduction.  He listens intently to their conversation.  Academics interested him little, but their was always useful information that those know-it-all's spouted off.  They both seemed enthused about their particular subjects of interest.  It was good to be working with those that held some enthusiasm, much like the enthusiasm of a certain lady that Grant saw last night.

"Your Uncle?  Wouldn't happen to be Rithben would it?  I am friends with his daughter, Liza, I enjoyed her company for dinner last night.  I swear she talked about her cousin quite a bit.  She seemed to look up to him a little, always going on research missions.  That might have been you I suppose.  She has a wild heart you know, it is only a matter of time before she lets loose."


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2007)

"Forgive me, but we are going rather far afield." Father Mikel said. "Dr. Soldaris, I believe you know of a man of your House named Aerdane?"

Doc:
[sblock]
Aerdane d'Lyrander is, like yourself, a scion of house Lyrander who is fascinated by flight. Although at last you heard he did not have a working device, he was a brilliant engineer, ableit one prone to claiming more success than he has actually had. The last you had heard, he was boasting of securing funding for his latest research.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Forgive me, but we are going rather far afield." Father Mikel said. "Dr. Soldaris, I believe you know of a man of your House named Aerdane?"



Doc raises an eyebrow at Grant's comment, but says nothing, apparently not rising to any perceived bait. At the Inquisitor's question, he leans back in his chair and begins once again to absently chew on his cigar.

"Master Aerdane? Hmm... yes, yes!" The gleam returns to his eye at the name. "We have some interests in common. He too is looking into recapturing some of the House's old spark, though his manner is more mechanically pedestrian than the elegant artifacts of old. I remember a missive from him, oh... a little while back... something about new funding for his machinations." His eyes narrow as he gazes at Father Mikel, his voice a tad more suspicious. "Why? I can see little reason for the Church to be interested in mechanical flying apparatuses."


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Why? I can see little reason for the Church to be interested in mechanical flying apparatuses."




"I quite agree." Father Mikel said. "However, Cardinal Sarhain, she believed otherwise."

all:[sblock]Avaliah Sarhain is the youngest member of the Council of Cardinals, though not the most recent appointment. A Khorvar from Storm's Landing (the rapidly growing town on the mainland across from Stormhome), her family has ties to Lyrander.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "I quite agree." Father Mikel said. "However, Cardinal Sarhain, she believed otherwise."



Doc chewed on his cigar a moment thinking. "So, is it she, and thus the Church, the investor, or does she have an interest to checking up on the proceedings?" He shakes his head. "Aerdane is known for his hyperbole, so his 'progress' may be nothing of the sort."


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Doc chewed on his cigar a moment thinking. "So, is it she, and thus the Church, the investor, or does she have an interest to checking up on the proceedings?" He shakes his head. "Aerdane is known for his hyperbole, so his 'progress' may be nothing of the sort."




"Cardinal Sarhain, she used her own funds for this, though the Church has given inventors its patronage before. But he most certainly does have _something_. Something that was shot down over the Alindan Plains yesterday. With Avaliah aboard. And thus we are here." The Inquisitor said.


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "ut he most certainly does have _something_. Something that was shot down over the Alindan Plains yesterday. With Avaliah aboard. And thus we are here." The Inquisitor said.



The Khorvar's lips tighten slightly at the Inquisitor's announcement. "Ah. I see. So Aerdane has had some success, has he? Hmm." A pause. "So I take it that Master Grant and I are to find out what we can about this `invention,' Master Horace is to lead us to the sight, and Miss Adele is to assist in our protection then? Hmm." Doc losses himself in thought.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 20, 2007)

*Grant*

"A flying machine?  How is such a thing crafted?"  Grant's interest was went up.  "Surely there is more than what Doc has said our roles are.  Many could fill our roles, why us?"


----------



## nonamazing (May 20, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> "Surely there is more than what Doc has said our roles are.  Many could fill our roles, why us?"




Adele has been listening carefully to the conversation between Mikel and Doc, and when Grant interrupts, she leans forward.  "I believe I can at least partially answer your question, Mister Grant.  It would seem that Father Mikel intends this operation to have a low profile--if it were to become widely know that Cardinal Sarhain were missing, there could be trouble.  Father Mikel has been known to deal with independant contractors from time to time, so no suspicions would be aroused by his hiring us.  Whereas if he acquired offical Church assistance--a regiment of the Silver Guard, perhaps--word of this incident might spread."

"At least, that is my assumption.  But I feel that even if this is true, it is likely not the complete truth."  Adele turns her attention back to Father Mikel.  "Tell me, Father--do you have any idea as to who might have been behind this attack?"


----------



## Einan (May 20, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Something that was shot down over the Alindan Plains yesterday. With Avaliah aboard. And thus we are here." The Inquisitor said.




Horace perks up at the mention of the Alindan Plains.  "D'ye have any maps of the area where it were shot?  It'd help a bit to know where we might be walkin' about."


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> At least, that is my assumption.  But I feel that even if this is true, it is likely not the complete truth."  Adele turns her attention back to Father Mikel.  "Tell me, Father--do you have any idea as to who might have been behind this attack?"




"The possibilities, there are many , and none seems much more likely than any of the others. Was the target the Cardinal or Aerdene's device? Enemies she has, plus and those of the Church and even of Thrane as well -- outsiders seem all to quick to forget the Keeper has not ruled Flamekeep in six hundred years. And the military and commercial possibilities for a working flying machine -- even one somewhat more limitted than the airships of old -- they are extensive." The Inquisitor said. "I cannot think it was the Alindans, though; at last report the plainsmen have no artilery, no seige engines, and no great workers of magic, which would suggest to me that they had no means of bringing a flying craft down. And they are not fools; they have no desire to see a Thranish army on the Plains."



			
				Einan said:
			
		

> Horace perks up at the mention of the Alindan Plains.  "D'ye have any maps of the area where it were shot?  It'd help a bit to know where we might be walkin' about."




"You will have what we have here before you depart." He said.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2007)

> "I believe I can at least partially answer your question, Mister Grant. It would seem that Father Mikel intends this operation to have a low profile--if it were to become widely know that Cardinal Sarhain were missing, there could be trouble. Father Mikel has been known to deal with independant contractors from time to time, so no suspicions would be aroused by his hiring us. Whereas if he acquired offical Church assistance--a regiment of the Silver Guard, perhaps--word of this incident might spread."




Grant nodded at the words of Adele.  Now he realized why he had been chosen for this assignment.  Father Mikel needed the Church's eyes and ears there directly, that was his true purpose.  He felt the Silver Flame Holy Symbol we wore hidden beneath his clothes warm his flesh.  Grant looks to Father Mikel once more.  "Any news of survivors?"


----------



## drothgery (May 21, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Grant looks to Father Mikel once more.  "Any news of survivors?"




"The Cardinal, she magically sent word that Aerdene's device was going down. We have no word from her -- or anyone else -- since then." He said.


----------



## Solarious (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=OoC]Thank you all for your patience. Life has been miserable, but the forecast calls for less cloudy days and more sunshine, metaphorically speaking. I promise to be more prompt in the future.[/sblock]
Quaen sat formally in a chair, silently appraising her new companions. An elf with the nearly-heriditary fascination with the lost arcane powers of old, she was a seeker of occult knowledge, who delved into secrets sometimes best left forgotten. A shopkeeper by occupation for the last 12 years, Quaen was in actuality a necromancer by profession. Despite her sinister talents, she dresses in a manner quite unlike what the popular imagination would evoke, with a teal green outfit with skirts and underskirts, a merchant's best formal dress. Her face is flush with color, graced with two grey sharp eyes, and hair bleached blonde so many times it had taken on the appearance of straw, except without the messy stack effect. Pointed ears and delicate features more pronounced than any Khoravar possessed announced her ancient origins in Xen'drik.

Waiting for the others to finish introducing themselves, Quaen takes a moment before speaking, choosing her words carefully. "My name is Quaen. I run a shop that caters to those who have an interest in the arcane," she introduces herself. "I am a competent researcher and... specialize in the field of the occult." Quaen licks her lips and glances briefly at Adele. That woman reminded her of herself in enough ways to make her uneasy. She might have seen her before in her shop, but unlikely at any frequent intervals, as she doesn't clearly remember anyone like her. The scent of Doc's cigars though... it was vaugely familiar, a smell that had haunted her shop for a number of weeks in the past.

Remaining silent through the discussion, Quaen's interest is piqued once the Cardinal's message was brought up. "Magically? Is she capable of casting a spell on her own? Or is it some relic that faciliated her words?"


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> Remaining silent through the discussion, Quaen's interest is piqued once the Cardinal's message was brought up. "Magically? Is she capable of casting a spell on her own? Or is it some relic that faciliated her words?"




"She had a scroll -- I believe she had planned to announce the success of her project to the Council when she landed at Maradal. I could not tell you if she could have cast the spell she used unaided; the ir'Indari archivists, they are many, but I do not number among them." Father Mikel said.

"There is one final pice of information I can give you -- beyond the maps you requested -- before you send off. There are rumors -- not confirmed by any means -- that a necromancer is working out of the western edges of the Plains. Is he involved in this? I do not know, but it seems possible."


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

The Khovar nodded his head at the details, absorbing them. "A scroll of such communication may be of usefulness to us---I am quite sure that the gnomes have not extended the telegraph that far yet. As for Aerdane's 'device,' is anything known about it? Plans or schematics maybe?" Doc did not hide his interest in seeing those plans.


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The Khovar nodded his head at the details, absorbing them. "A scroll of such communication may be of usefulness to us---I am quite sure that the gnomes have not extended the telegraph that far yet. As for Aerdane's 'device,' is anything known about it? Plans or schematics maybe?" Doc did not hide his interest in seeing those plans.




"I am afraid you know more about such things than I; any schematics Aerdane had or helpers he left behind were at his workshop, and that is quite a ways from here -- and in the wrong direction." He said.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 22, 2007)

*Grant*

"A necromancer huh?  They deal with undead right?  It seems unlikely that a bunch of walking corpses could bring down a flying machine.  Unless they could operate ballista or cannons that is..."  Grant lets this trail off, as he sets his jaw.  "We should determine if the necromancer is harming others, he could be done away with.  Nobody would miss him."

"I assume if they had some sort of schematics aboard the machine, they would probably need some for repairs.  It the flying machine isn't intact, hopefully the schematics will be."


----------



## Solarious (May 23, 2007)

"A necromancer? Hmn. Walking corpses, granted, would not be able to intercept a flying machine. But flying corpses... that's a different matter. As unlikely as it seems, zombies can fly," Quaen muses.

"The spectral dead... those that only exist partially in our world, they also fly, although most cannot stand the daylight. A necromancer disurbing the dead in the Plains is indeed worthy of investigation. If such a person exists, we should pay a visit."
[sblock=drothgery]Do you want to make the rolls for us, or should we make our own on an online roller and link the results? In either case, I'll edit out anything about that Quaen shouldn't know, depending on the results.[/sblock]


----------



## nonamazing (May 23, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> "A necromancer? Hmn. Walking corpses, granted, would not be able to intercept a flying machine. But flying corpses... that's a different matter. As unlikely as it seems, zombies can fly," Quaen muses.




Adele looks at Quaen with undisguised suspicion, but says nothing.  _Father Mikel must have his reasons for secureing the assistance of such an...unusual person.  I should trust Mikel, but still--something about Quaen sets me on edge._

After the room has gone quiet for a moment, Adele speaks up.  "Father, I assume that time is of the essence, correct?  Have you arranged transport for us?"


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> After the room has gone quiet for a moment, Adele speaks up.  "Father, I assume that time is of the essence, correct?  Have you arranged transport for us?"




"The _Melindri Vanatar_, her crew is readying the ship as we speak. And if you lack your own mounts, horses will be provided for the rest of your journey." OOC: Standard riding horses. Father Mikel said.


----------



## nonamazing (May 25, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "The _Melindri Vanatar_, her crew is readying the ship as we speak. And if you lack your own mounts, horses will be provided for the rest of your journey."Father Mikel said.




"Then I believe I am prepared to leave right away, sir."

Adele looks across the room.  "We cannot say exactly what we will be facing, so each of you should prepare for the worst."  She pauses for a moment, collecting her thoughts.  "Although there is the possibility that we may encounter undead, so getting yourselves a supply of holy water is advisable, as would be securing some silver and beshyk weapons, if you can."

She then blushes slightly and looks down.  "I am sorry.  I do not intend to assume a position of leadership."  She tries to smile, sheepishly.  "It is, perhaps, a poor habit of mine.  Please take my statements as helpful suggestions, as they were intended, rather than rude commands, as they might have inadvertantly sounded."


----------



## stonegod (May 25, 2007)

The half-elf chuckles a bit to himself at the hunter's suggestion. "My research leaves me little time for martial pursuits, my good lady. I will leave that in you and your companions capable hands. I've studies a few things with which to defend myself, however, and am not entirely unprepared." The last is said with a pat to his breastcoat.

"It will take a me little time to gather my materials. Name a time and place, and I shall be there."


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "It will take a me little time to gather my materials. Name a time and place, and I shall be there."




"The Lyrander steamship docks. They should be ready to leave in two hours, and will depart in four with whoever is there by then." Father Mikel says.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 26, 2007)

*Grant*

"Very well, I shall gather the remainder of my things at meet everyone at the ship."  During the next two hours, Grant dons his various disguised forms, and says his goodbyes to his various smitten lady friends, weaving tales to disguise his true reasons for leaving.


----------



## Einan (May 28, 2007)

"I've got no one I want to say good-bye to.  I'll jes' head down to the docks and wait there." Horace nods at each person, retrieves his rifle and heads out.


----------



## nonamazing (May 28, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> "I've got no one I want to say good-bye to.  I'll jes' head down to the docks and wait there." Horace nods at each person, retrieves his rifle and heads out.




"Just a moment, Mr. Horace.  I am also prepared to leave, so we may as well head to the docks together."  As they leave, Adele tries to start up a coversation with Horace about recent devlopments in the firearm industry, specifically about whether or not the innovations of some of the western gunmakers can compare to the classically built models of Thranish gunsmiths.


----------



## Solarious (May 28, 2007)

Quaen also rises, leveling a steady gaze at Adele as she does so. "Just as well. My shop needs a final few arrangements for an extended leave, and I need to change into something practical." Leaving the building, she returns to the streets of Flamekeep, turning the corners and moving from the affluent quarter where the Inquisition's headquarters were located to a more mercantile district. Suddenly ducking into a side alley, Quaen finds herself facing the familiar sight of her shop and residence.

Sinesam's Sigil Shoppe

Passing through the door underneath the sign, Quaen passes the main display area and heads directly into her own living quarters upstairs. Opening the door into her bedroom, she quickly changes and picks up her pack, already filled with the equipment she thought would prove useful on her journey. Truthfully, Quaen had already made all the neccessary arrangements needed to ensure taxmen would not seek her out, nor confused customers come looking for this strange component or that rare book. All the proper forms, letters, and notices had been sent out.

12 years.

It was how long she had been waiting in Flamekeep. That was what Quaen was told to do when she was sent forth from Aerenal, back to Khorvaire in order to fulfill her potential, or at least to further the goals of the Undying Court. She had no idea, at first, how long she was supposed to wait. Within a week, she started trying to find something useful to do to past the time, and haunted the local libraries. Within a month, she was doing research for hire. And in three, she had purchased the Shoppe and begun the process of building up a reputation as a reliable source of nearly anything related to the occult, within reason. Quaen used the connections that her family name afforded her, and furthermore established herself as an importer of Aereni artifacts and materials, although the bulk of her material was still standard arcane goods.

On occasion, Quaen fancied the thought that she had been forgotten, but that was quickly quashed when she found books being delivered to her residence, with no return address, all pertaining to her further training, despite the fact she had yet to make contact with her ancestors. It was a nearly a one-way relationship, Quaen staying put, and the Court sending her more material to study with no further instructions. Then came the Church messenger, comming into her shop like and offended cat. She read the poffered letter, and quickly realized that this was the moment her ancestors had described to her, "... you will know the auspitious moment in which to act".

Did they intend for her to stay in Flamekeep and establish her reputation, so that she would be contacted for this mission? Or the Court contact Father Mikel? Was she suggested, or did he come up with the right expert on his own? Those and more questions whirled in Quaen's mind in idle moments, and she was not any closer to an answer than she was when she first recieved the letter.

Leaving doubts and questions behind her, Quaen locks up the door to her shop one final time, and heads in the direction of the docks.


----------



## Einan (May 29, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> "Just a moment, Mr. Horace.  I am also prepared to leave, so we may as well head to the docks together."  As they leave, Adele tries to start up a coversation with Horace about recent devlopments in the firearm industry, specifically about whether or not the innovations of some of the western gunmakers can compare to the classically built models of Thranish gunsmiths.




"Uh-huh.  No.  Reckon not." are about all the conversation Horace engages in.  He seems to listen, but he seems not to take any sort of conversational interest in the subject other than nodding or shaking his head.  It's not that he seems stupid; rather he seems uncomfortable with the act of conversation itself.


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2007)

OOC: My tabletop DM was sick, so I'm posting tonight...

Five horses are being led aboard the _Maria Vanatar_ as the last of you approaches the docks. A runner hands Horace a scroll case as he boards.

Horace:
[sblock]This contains the maps you asked for. It seems that the region where Aerdene's device was shot down is very nearly what was once called the Mournland.[/sblock]

Though the ship is clearly not the newest in Lyrander's fleet, a river steamboat with its great paddle-wheel is certainly the fastest way to travel over water, save for some magics so rare they might as well be entirely lost. A few words with the captain, a middle-aged Khorvar woman, lets you know it should take you nearly two days to reach your destination, a good four hundred miles travel, mostly to the east.


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2007)

Doc comes prepared to travel, with a fine traveling coat over his frock and well made day suit. He carries his doctor's satchel and a fine ironwood walking stick. Attaches somewhat cleverly to his satchel appears to be a case for easy access to rolled up paper---perhaps newpaper folios---and those with a keen eye can detect the obvious placement of a revolver holster on his left-hip under his frock.

As the others are preparing to leave, Doc makes his way around the ship, inspecting it, talking with the crew and sussing up the engineer and captain. He speak of the route and get a general feel for the place, before settling down on deck with the latest volume of the _Morgrave Journal on Arcane Philosophy_ and a cigar.


----------



## Einan (May 30, 2007)

Horace takes the scroll case with a nod of his head, and climbs the plank to the ship.  He's carrying a rucksack made from some sort of leather and his ever-present rifle.  As soon as gets aboard, he finds a quiet corner and unfurls the maps, his brow creased as he studies them.


----------



## nonamazing (May 30, 2007)

Adele has a hard time adjusting at first--the slightly uneven motion of the boat makes her a bit queasy.  But by the second day she's recovered her vitality and spends her afternoon seated near the prow of the ship, impatiently watching the river roll past.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 30, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant walks aboard the ship, in all his noble finery.  A rapier is at one hip and a pistol at the other.  A small shield is strapped to his back.  The sunlight glitters off his rings, and the finely crafted hilt of his rapier.  He greets the captain with a smile and handshake.  He stands near the railing once they are moving, feigning interest in the passing waters, while he discreetly scans the deck for any attractive and or rich women.


----------



## drothgery (May 31, 2007)

There are few other passengers on the ship; casual conversation with the crew reveals that Father Mikel offered a substantial payment for the ship to leave two days early. Indeed, the route you are on is the preferred trade route to the Maradal Prinicipalities; over sea down the Cyre River to Lake Cyre, then by rail from House Jorasko's home city of Ulara to the capital. Of course, you will be disembarking well before then -- before the river truly turns south, in fact.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2007)

Your travel on the Lyrander steamship ends abruptly, as you leave the _Maria Vanatar_ in a small town that apparently sees just enough trade to justify stopping here, but hardly more than that. Digg's End is one of the rare permanent settlements in the Alindan Plains, for centuries the first stopping point of anyone who wants to try their hand search for ancient Cyran artifacts in what was once the Mournland.

A major earthquake in 782 AS (the current year is 830 AS) carved open a series of new chasms that many thought would lead to new discoveries. They yielded little, though, and the burst of activity has tapered off again.

Horace's map points you a few miles east of the town; apparently Aerdane's device crashed in or near one of the chasms that the earthquake carved out.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2007)

Doc disembarks, his clothes clearly marking him as a well-to-do city folk in this small, rural town. He does not act out of place, however, and does not make any obvious fool of himself.

Once everyone is gathered at the docks, he raises a question. Pulling the cigar from his mouth, he asks, "Perhaps we should ask obliquely about town for the latest word---perhaps a whisper of nefarious doings behind the cause of our journey may be revealed. I would have never have found the _Irontown Fragment_ if it was not for some midwife in the town."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant steps off the ship, his knees wobble for a moment as they return to solid ground.  "I agree Doc.  We need information before we do much of anything.  Gathering that would be area of expertise.  Follow my lead okay?"  Grant begins walking toward a nearby inn, waiting for the others to follow.


----------



## Einan (Jun 3, 2007)

"I'm not much good with the speakin'.  I'll jus' see about gettin' the horses fed and watered up and see how much the map is worth," Horace drawls, heading toward a stable.  While there, he'll see to the horses and try to ask the stablehands about any flying ships they might or might not have seen lately.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 3, 2007)

Doc nods at Grants suggestion. As Horrance begins to leave, he whispers to all, "Just do not say anything... out of place. Folks probably not expecting anything of a 'flying' variety. Let them mention it first, do you understand?"

Doc then follows Grant's lead, assisting in the questioning.

OOC: Doc can assist on a Gather Info check.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 3, 2007)

aid another; gather info (1d20+6=23, 1d20+8=14) Doc successuflly aids Grant's gather info check, so Grant's Gather Info is a 16.

Doc and Grant had very different methods in subtly asking questions at the town's only inn and tavern -- which seemed to serve as the main place for townspeople to gather when they weren't working. But they managed to play off each other well, and discovered a few things.

"I was waiting tables a three days ago when I head this loud BOOM. Everyone went outside to look, and something was falling out of the sky." A serving girl told Grant, delighted that he'd shown some interest in her.

"Don't rightly know what it was. It looked like one of those airships of legend were supposed to have looked -- if someone shot a hole in it." One of the handful of treasure-seekers that still came through the town told Doc.

"Heading out east? I'd be wary. Something's moved in from the south, or bubbled up from Khyber, or the Flame knows what else it could be." A grizzled frontiersman told Grant.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Oops should've posted earlier, was going to RP it out.  I would've taken ten on the Gather Info check as well with my social intuition ability.  That raise the check by 4 if it would help any.  Sorry bout the confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Oops should've posted earlier, was going to RP it out.  I would've taken ten on the Gather Info check as well with my social intuition ability.  That raise the check by 4 if it would help any.  Sorry bout the confusion.[/sblock]




[sblock=EvolutionKB]
Really wouldn't have helped any; everything you could learn in town was learnable at DC 15. And, really, the module setup was a little bit different from the one I'm using, and had the PCs bypassing the town entirely...
[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Okay fine and good.  I didn't even know you were running mods[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2007)

Doc thanks the adventurer, and makes his way to the front of the town's small tavern, waiting for Grant. When they are all gathered, he shares what he found out. "If one person saw it, others might of as well. So expect some other 'interested' parties than the ones we are expecting."

If no one has any other preparations to make, he prepares to join Horrace with the horses.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 4, 2007)

*Grant*

If the serving girl is at all pretty, Grant gives her a wink, and says, "Thanks for the tip, I'll see *you* when I get back in town."

At the rumor from the frontiersman Grant shakes his hand and says, "Thank you, be careful out there, you never know where evil things may lurk."

Once back with his comrades, Grant also fills them in with what he saw.  "Obviously we are in the right area.  The device was seen here, and dark things are stirring.  They might not be connected, but they could threaten this place, and frankly, I don't appreciate what they might do here.  Especially to the pretty ladies."  He gives Doc a little nudge with his elbow and a wink to illustrate what he might have seen inside.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> If the serving girl is at all pretty, Grant gives her a wink, and says, "Thanks for the tip, I'll see *you* when I get back in town."




The girl -- who's attractive in a 'girl next door' kind of way, especially with the half-pointed ears that deliniate Khorvar blood, but can't be much past twenty (if she were human, you'd guess she was sixteen or seventeen) -- blushes, nods, and gets  back to work.



			
				EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> At the rumor from the frontiersman Grant shakes his hand and says, "Thank you, be careful out there, you never know where evil things may lurk."




"You're right welcome, and don't you young fellows be worrying about me." He replies.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 5, 2007)

Adele nods slowly as she listens to Grant and Doc's report.  "This hole in the hull...hmm."  Adele quickly looks over at Doc.   "Mister Lyrander, I have a question for you.  I am not sure how high an altitude a device such as this would ordinarily occupy, but I assume that for any hole in the hull to be visible from the ground, by the unaided eye, it would have to be a fairly large hole, am I correct?"

"If the explosion came from inside the ship, then we could expect numerous pieces of the hull to have rained down across the village.  I have no doubt something like that would have been made mention of by the townsfolk, so this information appears to confirm our suspicions of an external attack.  In point of fact, it sounds very much like cannonshot, to me."  She smiles as she rests her hand on the ivory-handled pistol at her hip.  "You will have to trust me--I am very familiar with the basics of elementary ballistics."

Adele looks off to the horizon, her eyes wary.  "I think we can all agree that time is of  the essence, and we should be on our guard.  Horace, are you prepared to lead us into the plains?"

"On our way out of town, we should all stop by the provisioner's shop and acquire some extra food and water.  If there are survivors--and we should hope that there are--they will have been without supplies for several days.  I pray that they at least managed to find some source of water."

Adele shoulders her pack and looks defiantly back at the group.  "All ready then?  Good.  I suggest we move out as soon as Horace is ready.  Oh, and Mister Grant?  May I have a word with you?"

[SBLOCK=To Grant]"I know this may sound paranoid, Mister Grant, but we cannot rule out the possibility that someone in this village may be allied with our as-yet unknown assailants.  Since Horace will be concentrating on the trail ahead of us, I would like to ask you to watch our rear.  Your eyes are at least as sharp as his, and I have no wish to be caught off guard by an attack from behind."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2007)

"Doctor d'Lyrandar, or just Doc if you please," the Khovar corrected. It sounded like an automatic action, like breathing, done without thought. As they walked to the horses, the rest of his reply was less perfunctory. "Doubt any debris fell down here---it is possible fire or smoke from a distance would indicate a hole, even from some distance, just like wildfires are visible from afar. But, caution is warranted in any case."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 6, 2007)

*Grant*

"Doc is right, I think if debris fell from the sky, somebody would have said something.  The hole still could be from a cannon I suppose though."

When Grant is pulled aside by Adele and the favor is asked he replies, "Yes no problem, there are probably things that would like to sneak up on us.  Just know it would be better if we meet anything, that I move near the front, whether that thing be some necromancer or just a traveler.  As far as allies here in the village, I have a contact here, I may be able to get some more information out of her on our return.  Come let us get us some food and water then." Once they arrive, and Grant reaches into his money pouch to find it devoid of much coin.  He says to Horace, "You are skilled at finding food in wild correct?  Well, to tell you the truth I am not a big fan of rations at all.  While you search for food in the wild, could you bring me back some as well?"


----------



## drothgery (Jun 8, 2007)

Riding to the east, Horace quickly realizes that he's coming to the end of his maps' usefulness. Clearly Aerdane's devise crashed somewhere around here...



			
				boxed text said:
			
		

> The mountain rising above Dig's End splits here, forming a narrow cleft that extends into the foothills. A triangular cave entrance pierces the rock wall at the rear of the hollow. Small, thorny bushes dot the shale-covered ground within the cleft, and many have found purchase in the rocky ledges overlooking the area. The distant roar of a massive waterfall is barely audible.


----------



## Einan (Jun 8, 2007)

Horace will keep about thirty feet in front of the group, keeping his eyes and ears open for any sights or sounds that seem out of place.  Specifically he'll keep look out for signs that a flying ship crashed nearby: bent trees, grass or plants, areas where the animals seem to avoid, etc.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 8, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant is at the back of the party, keeping his eyes out for anything living...or dead.  His hand is on his pistol, ready for trouble.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 8, 2007)

Quaen stays in the middle of the group, keeping an eye out for trouble. Carefully dismounting, she rests one hand on her pistol while keeping another hand free for other actions.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2007)

Doc pats the dust of his traveling coat, and shading his eyes with his hand, peers into the hallow. "So the crash site is beyond this cave? Perhaps there is another ravine?"


----------



## Solarious (Jun 9, 2007)

Quaen turns to look at Doc sidealong. "Probably, but we have no way of making sure. Which is why we are here, to find this flying machine, and our erstwhile survivers... if they survived at all."

OoC: Are we going to move in, or shall we stand outside and debate all day?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 9, 2007)

*Grant*

"I suppose we have little choice then, continue onward.  I am not much of a swimmer, so hopefully we don't have to."  Grants waves his hands in front of his face, trying to cool himself off.  "Lead the way Horace."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 9, 2007)

Seeing no reason to dally outside of the cave, the group presses on.



> This circular room appears to have been artifically widened, as signs of tunneling are clearly visible on the walls and ceiling. Four passageways depart the chamber, one ein each cardinal direction. A round boulder, perhaps five feet in diameter, rests just within the room nearest the east exit. The faint thunder of a massive waterfall seems to be coming from the north tunnel.


----------



## nonamazing (Jun 10, 2007)

"Hmm..."  Adele looks around the cavern carefully.  "This would be a good place for any survivors to seek shelter.  But we should  not let down our guard just yet."

Adele begins to move toward the eastern exit, taking a moment to listen for anything unusual before stepping through.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 10, 2007)

*Grant*

Grants walks around the room, peering down each exit.  "Yes, Adele you are right.  This just place doesn't seem right."  He follows the Hunter into the tunnel, with his pistol drawn.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2007)

Doc idly examines the boulder for any scuff marks or such that would indicate recent passage or such. "Horace, any sign of traffic here in the last few days?" If no sign is found, he follows the others towards the sound of water.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 12, 2007)

Horace examines the room...
[sblock=Horace]
search check (1d20+7=27) 

There are two groups of tracks; one, large, booted, and sized for humans or Khorvar while the other are smaller, not shaped quite right for any species you know of, and appear to be barefoot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Solarious (Jun 12, 2007)

Quaen lets herself examine one of the carved walls, tracing a line of chiseled-down rock with a finger. "No, of course this place doesn't seem safe," bringing the finger to her face and studying the dust collected with a somewhat detached intrest. "If this place were any kind of sanctuary, it would be for the dark shadows that haunt this world. Otherwise, it would not have the reputation is currently possesses."

The elf turns her eyes back towards the northern egress. "I wonder who or what carved out these passages..."


----------



## Einan (Jun 12, 2007)

Horace kneels by the tracks for a long moment, studying them without touching. "Tracks here seem to be a man and a few creatures I don't ken.  Barefoot.  Size of a goblin's foot, I'd wage.  We'd best step cautious and slow here on out.  No unnecessary speakin'," Horace glares around, making it clear who he suspects of unnecessary speech.  He then draws Ellora and loads her with normal shot.  

From here on out, Horace will move at half speed, checking the ground for tracks and signs of passage.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2007)

Doc crouches by the tracker, and in a low whisper, adds, "Any idea where they went or were coming from? Best to know if they are ahead of us."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 13, 2007)

*Grant*

With Grant's feelings of not being alone in here are returned, he draws his rapier as well, following behind Horace.




			
				Horace said:
			
		

> We'd best step cautious and slow here on out. No unnecessary speakin'



 

Grant nods.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=Horace]
survival check (1d20+9=29) 

Horace can tell that both sets of tracks lead to the north, with the booted tracks being the older set.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adele]
Knowledge (dungeouneering) check (1d20+12=29) 

Adele recognizes the shape of the footprint Horace points out as belonging to a dolgrim -- a vile aberration that looks like two goblins smashed together, and that are, by the grace of the Flame, very nearly extinct.
[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Jun 14, 2007)

"Looks like the path heads north.  Strange feet are following boots." Horace whispers, moving cautiously to the north with his rifle held at the ready.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2007)

The Khorvar nods. In a low voice, "Best we keep that in mind. Perhaps we'll see a better view from that eastern chamber ahead, but we may need to follow these tracks later." With that, Doc stands and prepares to follow to the east.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2007)

OOC: So are you guys heading North (as per Horace) or East (as per Doc)?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 15, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant follows Horace to the North, quietly whispering, "what are they? any idea?"Grant untucked his blue silk shirt, to allow for more freedom in case there was combat.  As they stood idle, he examined his rapier, making sure the alchemical weapon capsules were in place and wouldn't malfunction.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2007)

Seeing everyone go north, Doc makes a quick glance to the east (Spot) then follows Horace.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Seeing everyone go north, Doc makes a quick glance to the east (Spot) then follows Horace.




Peering around the boulder, there appears to be a tunnel; it takes a sharp turn, but there's nothing obvious with a quick glance down that path.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2007)

Heading north...



> The tunnel walls spread outward to form a cavern approximately fifty feet wide and forty feet long. The cavern includes two levels seperated by a thirty-foot-high east-west cliff that bisects the center of the room. Bodies, weapons, and other evidence of a recent battle lie scattered about the southern half of the room. A knotted rope extends up the face of the cliff before disappearing over the top edge.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2007)

Doc looks up apprehensively, looking for any sign of a trap. He then looked to the bodies. Humans? Humanoid? Something other? 

What was going on here?

OOC: Notice check on an upwards look. What are the bodies (and they are on the same level as us, correct?")


----------



## drothgery (Jun 16, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Doc looks up apprehensively, looking for any sign of a trap. He then looked to the bodies. Humans? Humanoid? Something other?




Two of of the bodies are human, though one looks somewhat odd. Four are some kind of vile abomination that looks something like two goblins mashed together.

[sblock=Quaen,Adele]
One of the human corpses was clearly animated as a zombie before being destroyed.
[/sblock] 

[sblock=Adele]
The 'abomination' bodies are, of course, dolgrims.
[/sblock]



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Notice check on an upwards look. What are the bodies (and they are on the same level as us, correct?")




Doc doesn't get a good look at the second level; he doesn't notice anything unusual -- at least, as far as he knows about what's usual for places like this.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2007)

"I do not see anything up there," the scholar said in a low whisper. Unlike the others, his hands were still free of a weapon, though it was obvious he had thought about it. "Do we know what _those_ vile things are?" It was quite clear what he meant. "We should check the humans to see if they were part of the crew."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2007)

*Grant*



> "We should check the humans to see if they were part of the crew."




"Yes, definately, let us hope that they were not part of the crew."  Grant walks up towards the rope, and gives a good tug on it, trying to see if it will support his weight.  If he is satisfied he says, "I'm going up the rope.  We need to see what is up there."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 17, 2007)

A cursory examination of the bodies suggests that they are not from Aerdane's crew. There were few distinguishing physical features of those of any nation in before the Cataclysm, and since then any traits that might have been native to Thrane and what was once Aundair have spread to men and Khorvar across the continent. But by all appearances, the only job House Lyrander would hire these men for is dockworkers in a very, very rough port. They certainly have no insignia, and latticework of tatoos and scars suggest they aren't from any of the major nations of Khorvaire.

The humans carry shortswords and crude pistols -- perhaps Icewood or Skairn work, as no gunsmith in Thrane, the Republic, or the Principalities would sell something like these; the abominations each held a morningstar, a spear, and a light crossbow. There's roughly 180 gp in mixed coinage and notes among the humans.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2007)

Doc watches as Grant climes the rope. He shades his eyes to keep an eye on any movement up there. He wanted to know it was safe before attempting it himself.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 18, 2007)

Quaen picks up an arm of a former human corpse, pinching off some of the dead skin and giving closer examination to the tatoos inscribed. "It appears we have a comfirmation that a necromancer is operating here, in this pit... see how the flesh is toughened and hardened, unnaturally so? Observe the veins of necromatic ichor where blood flowed before," letting the arm drop to the ground with a thump, Quaen stares at the body thougtfully, frown on her face. "At one point in death, this body was raised as a zombie. We had best step more carefully. Where there is one zombie, there are always more behind it."

Moving towards the second body, Quaen will also examine it for signs of zombification, as well as attempting to identify the significance, if any, of the scars and tatoos.


----------



## Einan (Jun 18, 2007)

"I didn't sign up for this mission to have no truck with dead things.  Best let them lie, I say." Horace makes a sign against evil, and steps nervously back from the corpses.  He scans the room, then heads over to the knotted rope, gives it a pull to check it's secured and begins to climb, slinging his rifle over his shoulders.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Grant*

Once Grant reaches the top of the rope, he redraws his pistol, covering his companions as they climb up.  "Keep an eye out people, we don't know what we may be walking into,"  he whispers.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

As far as Quaen can tell, the second body was living when he was slain. The scars on the men seem nothing more than residue of being in a great many fights and rarely, if ever, having access to skilled healers, and if the tatoos they have are of any special significance, she doesn't recognize it.

Grant has no trobule climbing the rope, but upon reaching the top, he notices four more of the abominations huddled in the corner, hustling to aim crossbows at him.

Since Grant noticed them, no one is surprised.

initiative
Quaen: 19
Doc: 15
Grant: 12
Adele: 10
Horace: 5
dolgrims: 2


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2007)

Doc, hearing noises up above, delays to let the more martially able climb up the rope before he himself attempts it.

OOC: Delay until Horance and Adle are up.


----------



## Solarious (Jun 19, 2007)

Turning sharply at the warning, Quaen wastes absolutely no time. Pulling out a palmful of gave dirt, the elf pulls at the dark energies mirrored at the core of her own mortal light, as she was taught to draw upon in Aerenal. Quickly flickering her free hand in a tight and efficient series of arcane gestures, the dirt evaporates and disappears, leaving a faint blue glow in a vauge undefined shape before fading. Almost simultaneously, an unnatural chill surrounds the squat abominations, thin mists descending to cloak them in fatigue and wintery death. Each of the four arms loosen and slacken, as strength and vitality are leeched from their bodies.

Moving away from her exposed position next to the corpse, Qauen manuvers for better cover against the crossbows' deadly barrage, drawing her revolver as she does so.

[sblock=OoC]Drop a _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ on top of the Dolgrims if she has good line of sight to them, or as close as she thinks she can get them if there isn't LoS. Then she'll make a break for some cover, drawing out her revolver as part of the move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Jun 19, 2007)

Horace finishes climbing the rope, and then moves 10 feet to the right and fires at the nearest horrid abomination against nature and Man.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2007)

OOC: The cliff is high enough that those of you on the ground really can't see anything above it unless it's standing on the edge (like Grant). Those of you below don't really know what's going on up with Grant, at least not until he shouts or shoots something...


----------



## Einan (Jun 19, 2007)

Right then.  Horace continues climbing the rope.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2007)

OOC: Doesn't really change Doc's action then, just his awareness of things.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 19, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  17, HP:  28*

Grant seeing the creatures, lets out a warning, "We've got trouble!"  If close enough, Grant takes a shot at the lead creature, it's blast echoing off the cave walls.  He then drops prone, making it harder for the creatures to shoot him with their crossbows.


[sblock=ooc]If the creatures are more than 30' feet away, then no SA.  Otherwise, pistol +6(+4 if further than 15'), 2d4+1d6(SA) damage.  Dropping pistol after the shot and drawing rapier then, dropping prone, AC vs. Ranged attacks is 21, vs melee, 14.[/sblock]


----------



## Solarious (Jun 20, 2007)

[sblock=OoC]Okay then, Quaen will delay until Grant acts, then pop a _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ in the direction he shoots, best as she can guess their position with the LoS she has. No change in actions.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2007)

(Adele will climb up ahead of Horace, and I'm going to retroactively assume she identified the dolgrims for you, because I don't want to keep coming up with different ways to say 'mystrey monster'.)

Grant: 12
Quaen: 11 (delayed)
Adele: 10
Horace: 5
Doc: 4 (delayed)
dolgrims: 2

Grant seeing the creatures, lets out a warning, "We've got trouble!", as a shot cracks out from his pistol. Unfortunately, it went well wide of the lead dolgrim, and he fell prone. _Grant, you shoot then dive prone, you don't shoot while you're diving prone. That only works in bad plays._

Turning sharply at the warning, Quaen wastes absolutely no time. Pulling out a palmful of gave dirt, the elf pulls at the dark energies mirrored at the core of her own mortal light, as she was taught to draw upon in Aerenal. Quickly flickering her free hand in a tight and efficient series of arcane gestures, the dirt evaporates and disappears, leaving a faint blue glow in a vauge undefined shape before fading. Though she was only guessing at where to place her spell, she guessed fairly accurately, centering its area of effect almost exactly on the dolgrims' hiding spot, and leaving a clear area on the ledge for Grant. Almost simultaneously, an unnatural chill surrounds the squat abominations, thin mists descending to cloak them in fatigue and wintery death. Each of the four arms loosen and slacken, as strength and vitality are leeched from their bodies.

Grant sees one of the monsters fall from Quaen's spell, and the others are badly injured.

Moving away from her exposed position next to the corpse, Qauen manuvers for better cover against the crossbows' deadly barrage, drawing her revolver as she does so. Unless the monsters walk up to the ledge, she won't have a shot at them, but three others have to climb up ahead of her.

Adele makes her way up the rope rather quickly (accellerated climb) and takes a quick step to the side. Horace does the same. Doc, who's not the skilled climber that the two of them are, elects to climb at a normal rate, and is halfway up the rope when the surviving dolgrims act.

One fires a bolt at Adele, and manages to hit her before she's moved away from the rope (5 dmg). One takes a shot at Horace, which goes well wide and lands harmlessly on the ground below. And one passes just over the head of the prone Grant.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2007)

Doc continues his climb and tries to position himself behind the others. Didn't want a stray shot getting him.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  18, HP:  28*

After the creatures one of the creatures drops in the mist, Grant knows that the mist isn't just a magical fog, it was hurting them as well.  _I think I'll just hang out here until...WHOA!..._Grant sees the crossbow bolt narrowly miss, he decides to remain on his belly for a moment.  Thinking of something better than just lying there, he pulls out his shield trying to cover himself as best he can from the oncoming rain of crossbow bolts.

[sblock=ooc]Remain prone and ready shield, AC 18, 22 vs ranged weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 23, 2007)

Grant waits for the expected rain of crossbow bolts, but it never falls. Seconds after he raises his shield, the other three fall to the ground in the lingering effects of Quaen's spell.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 23, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant stands up and gingerly brushes the dust from his fine clothes.  After retrieving and reloading his pistol, he looks at the lingering mist, "Quite the spell, where did you learn that one?"
After he is suitably ready to move on, Grant begins looking around the room, careful not the go into the dangerous fog.  He concentrates on the power of The Silver Flame, slowly scanning the area as he walks for any lingering effects of evil.

[sblock=ooc]Detect evil as I look around.  Search +0(aiding another if another does this)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2007)

Finishing his climb, Doc raises an eyebrow at the spell as it begins to dissipate. He looks appraisingly at the elf a moment, but says nothing. He then returns to the business at hand. "Khyber taint around here for sure. We must make haste to ensure the sanctity of the airship and the safety of her crew."


OOC: Spellcraft check to ID the spell. If he takes 10, he'd (normally) be able to identify it, thus his reaction above.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2007)

Grant said:
			
		

> He concentrates on the power of The Silver Flame, slowly scanning the area as he walks for any lingering effects of evil.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Detect evil as I look around.  Search +0(aiding another if another does this)[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Grant doesn't detect any evil auras in the immediate area. The twisting stone tunnel walls keep him from seeing all the way out to the end of a 60' cone.[/sblock]



			
				Doc said:
			
		

> OOC: Spellcraft check to ID the spell. If he takes 10, he'd (normally) be able to identify it, thus his reaction above.




[sblock=OOC]I thought about adding an 'obscure spell' modifier to the spellcraft DC for this, but decided against it, so you recognize the _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Solarious (Jun 26, 2007)

Gingerly climbing up after Doc, Quaen looks at Grant strangely for a moment giving an articulate shrug. "I recieve periodic instruction from Aerenal. It is what I do."

Walking up to the dead Dolgrims, she begins to search the frozen bodies with the familiarity of a graverobber. "I agree with Doc. We need to find the airship as quickly as possible, before more scavengers like these show up. It's far from safe, even for a group such as ourselves..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 27, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant nods at Quaen.  "No worries it was just quite effective, and I've never seen it in my days of fighting."  Grant contiues to look around the area for any possible exits in the upper area.

[sblock=ooc]The dead dolgrims should detect as a lingering effect of evil as per the detect evil spell, unless I am mistaken(purely for smite evil purposes).  If the humans below were undead and killed recently they should also have an aura.  Were there no exits from this room?  Treasure tally:  4 morningstars, 4 spears, and 4 light crossbows. There's roughly 180 gp in mixed coinage and notes among the humans.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2007)

[sblock=Grant]I forgot about the lingering aura effects. The dead bodies you found when you came in radiate no auras; the dolgrims you just killed radiate a dim evil aura. There is an exit to the north, it's just that the tunnel curves sharply beyond the room, so you can't easily see around the corner.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Quaen]The recently killed dolgrims have nothing on them save for their weapons. You do notice sword cuts and gunshot wounds on some of them; they were clearly in a fight recently, before your spell killed them.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Jun 27, 2007)

Horace looks at the bodies with disdain, spitting on the floor at the smell of them. "Reckon I'll see what's up ahead." 

OOC: Horace will scout around for an exit, then move silently down it with rifle drawn.  Sorry I've been out of touch; we went out of town for a wedding and I forgot the laptop.  Doh!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 27, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> OOC: Horace will scout around for an exit, then move silently down it with rifle drawn.




OOC: You couldn't see this from the lower level, but there's an obvious exit to the north. It's just that tunnel curves sharply not far from the room, so you can't see where it goes from where you are.


----------



## Einan (Jun 27, 2007)

Horace will sneak down the tunnel to the north, gun drawn, loaded and ready.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> Horace will sneak down the tunnel to the north, gun drawn, loaded and ready.




As Horace moves out into the tunnel, he hears the sounds of movement, coming toward him.


----------



## Einan (Jun 28, 2007)

Horace moves back down the corridor, and hides, taking up a position with his rifle aimed at the cave entrance.  "Movement, comin' this way.  Get yerselves ready!" he hisses in a low voice.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2007)

Doc's eyes rolls and thinks to himself, _The adventure never ends._ He moves over to the side of entrance away from the cliff, preparing himself.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 29, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  18, HP:  28*

Grant stands across from Doc, behind the wall near the curving entrance to the tunnel, out of sight of anything that comes through the tunnel.  His rapier is readied for a thrust toward's the enemies kidney.

[sblock]Move to near entrance.  Flanking with Doc if possible, and ready attack for when easily recognizable enemy to come through.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2007)

Doc, Grant, Horace, Quaen, and Adele take up positions on either side of the tunnel entrance, with Horace discretely looking around the corner, rilfe in hand.

Horace is the first to see the newcomers, no doubt drawn by the noise from Grant's pistol shot. Three large men, similar in appearance to the dead humans below, though armed with rilfes instead of pistols, round the corner and come into view.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 1, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  18, HP:  28*

Grant holds his position, at first unaware what is happening, until he sees the tatooed men.  He leans back against the cool stone of the cave wall, still ready to thrust his rapier when the men come closer to investigate.


----------



## Einan (Jul 3, 2007)

Horace holds, ready to fire at the slightest provocation.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 3, 2007)

One of the men takes a shot at the corner Horace is peeking around, but the bullet ricochets off the wall. Horace's return shot hits the man squarely, leaving him trying to cover his wound with one hand and reload with the other.

(end surprise round; Horace and one of the attackers were not surprised, the other two failed to spot Horace and so were surprised)

Initiative

Doc 18
Horace 15
Quaen 13
Grant 10
Aedele (likely to be eaten by a Grue if nonamazing doens't show up soon) 7
Thugs 4


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 4, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  18, HP:  28*

Grant moves foward, rapier already in hand, to engage the flat-footed thugs.  He thrusts with his rapier towards the one that was in the lead, the rapier's blade bursting into flames as he closes.

[sblock=ooc]Activate quickfire capsule.  Mastercraft rapier +7 (1d6/18-20x2) +1d6 SA +1d6 fire[/sblock]


----------



## Solarious (Jul 4, 2007)

Quaen comes out of hiding, and frowns. These tattoed attackers were a little too close to drop another _Grave Mist_, and they were more likely to move out of the effect. Besides, the fledgeling necromancer didn't want to use more of her second valence spells unless neccessary. Making a quick decision, she decides to take a risk to end hostilities quickly in her favour, rushing forward quickly.

[sblock=OoC]If they're nice and bunched up, Quaen will try to move next to as many of them as possible while they're still holding guns/flat footed, and hit _Negative Energy Burst_ for 4d4 negative energy (Will 17 for half). If she doesn't have such good luck, Horace or Doc are in line of fire, or she doesn't have enough movement/clear path, Quaen will instead move up to the cloest flat footed redshirt, cast _Inflict Light Wounds_, and touch him for 1d8+4 negative energy (Will 16 for half) plus 1d8+1 negative energy from Charnel Touch: a grand total of 2d8+5 negative energy damage on a failed save.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Jul 4, 2007)

Horace runs across the mouth of the passage to the other side, stops and takes a shot at the nearest thug.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2007)

A twinkle appears in Doc's eyes, and he whispers, "Watch this!" He turns his head into the tunnel, exhales, and suddenly a strong burst of wind escapes his mouth! It slams into the nearest thug, attempting to force him back!

OOC: Hurricane breath: Bull rush against the thug (only 1d20+2, sadly). If there is another thug behind him, then the rushed thug will be flat footed.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2007)

The thug Doc targets with his Hurricane Breath turns into the wind, but he manages to give himself excellent footing, and is not pushed back at all (I rolled a modified 16 for Doc... and the thug got a natural 20).

Horace's shot forces a frantic dodge from a second thug (hit, but did only 3 damage).

When Queaen runs up next to the three thugs, conveneintly standing next to each other, and lets out a burst of dark energy, the man Horace hit with his first shot falls to the ground (made save, but took enough damage to go negative anyway), and the other two don't look very well either (failed their saves).

Aedele lets a shot ring out, and a second thug drops.

Hopelessly outclassed, the remaining thug flees into the tunnel (Quaen can take an AoO if she wants to).


----------



## Solarious (Jul 6, 2007)

Wisps of negative energy still hanging around her from the burst, the elf reaches out with a hand as the man turns to flee, and tries to give his sholder a firm grip.

[sblock=OoC]Take the AoO, using Charnel Touch to make a touch attack for 1d8+1 negative energy damage.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, Quaen stumbles as she attempts to touch the fleeing thug (natural 1).


----------



## Einan (Jul 6, 2007)

Horace pursues the thugs, pausing to fire as soon as he can.

OOC: Horace also gets skirmish damage for moving and firing.  Just wanted to remind you in case!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 7, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant follows the thugs, his blade still unbloodied.  He thrusts it towards the man saying, "Your evil darkens this tunnel.  My sprit counters with it's own light."

OOC:  Did I not get an action last round?  I meant to move up to them and attack, but if they could fled before me somehow, I wouldn't activate my weapon capsule.  Either way I will follow the thug, attacking if possible.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did I not get an action last round?  I meant to move up to them and attack, but if they could fled before me somehow, I wouldn't activate my weapon capsule.  Either way I will follow the thug, attacking if possible.




OOC: Nope, that was a mistake. (rolls some dice, critical hit, ... I guess he didn't get away after all.) I'm going to rule you didn't use your weapon capsule, because it was pretty clear you didn't need it.

Grant steps up and stabs the final thug leaving him on the ground with the others.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 8, 2007)

Moving forward cautiously, Doc quickly searches and examines the newly fallen foes. "Doesn't look like any crew I'd have aboard. The scavengers have started already, it seems."

The half-elf looks down the shadowy corridor as best he can to see where it goes.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2007)

The three thugs seem to be the same cut of men that you found below; probably northern or eastern mercenaries from one of the smaller nations or city-states that haven't been swept up under the umbrella of one of the three great powers of Khorvaire. These three have crude rifles and bullets for them, and roughly 150gp in coins and notes between them.

The passage out of the north exit quickly turns to the northeast -- more east than north, with two passages visible on the north side, before curving back south.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 9, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant takes up one of the crude rifles, studies it then sits it back down.  "Junk for the most part, I'd say.  We could get a decent price for them as scrap metal though."   He wraps up the guns in the remainder of one of the dead men's shirts or cloaks.  With rapier still drawn he begins to slowly go down the tunnel, if Horace decides to take the lead, Grant lets him.


[sblock=ooc]If the bullets are the same for all guns, I'll grab 10 of them.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2007)

"Looks like things begin to get maze-like up ahead," Doc reports. "Do we want to follow left-right rule, or anyone hear anything down the corridors that may give us a clue?"

OOC: Doc hear anything with his huge Notice +0?


----------



## Solarious (Jul 12, 2007)

"Well, whatever we do, we need to move quickly," Quaen replies, rising up from the bloody corpses covered in spontaneous wounds. "Staying in one place will simply place us into more conflict with our the local squatters." Following Grant with a suprising degree of silence, she pulls her cloak closer together, letting the shadoweave blend into the shadows and hide her bright hairstyle.

[sblock=OoC]Following Grant into the tunnel, using Sneak to try to keep unoticed.

By the by, what do you guys think about our tactics so far? Pretty good? Needs work? Want to do something? Speak up, Quaen isn't going to raise you as a zombie. Err... not that she would in the first place. [/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Jul 12, 2007)

Horace steps to the front of the party.  "I reckon we should scout a bit before we go traipsin' down tunnels.  I'll make a quick look and be righ' back." 

Horace will head down the left tunnel for a span of 2 minutes, movin' all stealthy-like to see what's there.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2007)

Horace:

Continuing to take the left for at every inersection, Horace passes by two rooms on the right, one of which looks like it might be a good place to station a lookout. He doesn't notice any sign of activity there, though. Continuing you see a series of small 'rooms' to your left, none with anything obviously of interest, and another tunnel to your right. Turning around after the third such room is the last place you can go left without turning around, you head down the tunnel you'd passed by earlier.

The passage leads north for a while, then splits. You see another one of the thugs down the right-hand path, though he doesn't appear to notice you. As you head farther north, the crashing sounds of the warterfall become even louder.


----------



## Einan (Jul 13, 2007)

Horace will return to the party at this point, and report his findings.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 13, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  18, HP:  28*

Grant let's Horace go ahead, when he returns and reports his findings, Grant says, "let's put away the guns for a moment.  That way we can take out this single guard without being so noisy."  He make a little flourish with his rapier, and says, "Ready?"


----------



## Einan (Jul 16, 2007)

"Aye, then.  Lead the way." Horace slings his beloved rifle across his back and draws out a hand axe.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 17, 2007)

*Grant, AC:  18, HP:  28*

As they move away, Grant whispers to Horace, "flank him with me, I work best with others."  Grant moves as stealthily through the shadows as best as possible, following the directions that Horace had given them, towards the single guard.  With rapier drawn and shield readied, he quickly closes with the man stabbing with his rapier.

[sblock=ooc]Once the guard is seen, move up to him and attack him with my rapier.  +7 att, 1d6 damage plus 1d6 SA.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Jul 18, 2007)

Horace nods, grips his axe tighter and moves to flank the thug.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 19, 2007)

The solitary remaining guard might have been more alert than his fellows, but what he was watching alertly was what lie beyond him and over the cliff he looked out at.

Grant and Horace snuck into positions on opposite sides of the man, first Grant on the left than Horace on the right, and then Horace's axe struck, and then Grant's rapier from the other. That, howerver, was not sufficient to kill the man. (ooc: Horace hit on a 19, 2d6 (1d6 skirmish) for 6hp; Grant critical hit on a 20, confirmed crit on a 9, 2d6+1d6 sneak attack for 5 hp)

Initiative
Horace - 22
thug - 20
Grant - 9

Horace took a wild swing at the thug (2 to hit), who promptly drew a long knife and attacked the scout in turn, just as futilely. Grant had none of this, though; a neat stab of his rapier put the man on the ground (another crit, this time for 10 dmg).

And looking over the cliff, you saw below you what must have been Aerdene's device.


----------



## Einan (Jul 19, 2007)

Horace scrambles to the edge of the cliff on his belly to get a good long look at the device.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2007)

Hearing the slight scuffle up ahead, the scholar called quietly, "Is everything fine up there?" He clutched something in his breast pocket in anticipation.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 20, 2007)

"See...not so loud this way,"  Grant whispers, then his gaze follows Horace's.  "It is real..." he exlaims.  He then silently nods to Horace and motions to the group.  He then begins to silently pad back towards the others.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC: The waterfall is much too loud for you to hear each other whispering where you are.

(assuming everyone catches up to Horace and Grant and looks out over the cliff)

Looking over the cliff, it's clear the crevase beyond you opens all the way up to the surface, as light filters down from above. In front of you lies what has to be the strangest construction any of you have ever seen, and only Doc has even the slightest idea of how it might work.

A huge, elongated ball-shaped structure -- it looks like some sort of canvas bag writ large -- is suspened over a wooden framework that looks much like the top deck of a ship, with some sort of motorized fan mounted on the deck, and something built for no obvious purpose immediately below the center of the 'bag'. Though the 'ship' must have been made of soarwood, and the engine and fan seemed likely to be mithral. And a hole that looks roughly the size of a canonball exists in the side of the 'hull'.

[sblock=Doc]
Doc thinks that what Aerdene has built is a particularly nice example of a powered hot air balloon (which first started appearing in the real world in the 1850s, though something like what Aerdene built is more like an 1880s thing; real-world aviators didn't have soarwood hulls or mithral engine parts available) by taking advantage of some rare and expensive materials for his construction. It's not something that would be practical for large-scale use due to how it was built, but still a very impressive feat.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Horace]
Looking more closely, Horace notices two people huddled to the side of the 'airship'.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2007)

Doc looks over into the chasm and... stops. His face blanks for a moment, conflicted looks of awe, hope, anger and, if it was to be said, envy all there to be read. This was a man who had dedicated his life to one goal and, upon seeing it realized in a form by another, questioned if there was else left to do.

Then a smile broke out over his face.

"Still not as good as the original."

Thoughts raced in his head, different means of improvement, changes to the design, arcane advancements that the too mechanically minded group of his brethren would not have thought of. It isn't until a tap on his shoulder does he come out of it.

"It is a beauty. Not very practical, but neither were the designs of our ancestors. Hmm. Must be some damage to the engine or air bladder---the hole shouldn't keep it grounded." He looks over at the others. "_Might_ be enough of us to get it in the air if I can figure the works... but we better hope a few of them survived if we want this to be quick." An eager light burns in his eyes.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: FYI - from where you are, it's a pretty serious climb -- ~70 feet -- down to the cavern where Aerdene's device is, and the footing's not all that great here due to spray from the waterfall (running or charging would have required a balance check). The alternate path at the last fork in the tunnel was sloping downward.


----------



## Einan (Jul 24, 2007)

Horaces backs down from the ledge slowly and quietly, so as not to attract any attention to himself.  Once far enough from the noise of the water, he points back down the passage.  "Reckon we should backtrack a bit and see if we can find a better way down?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2007)

Doc nods eagerly.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 25, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant sheathes his rapier and nods at the others, he knows that his voice cannot be heard above the roaring of the waterfall.  He pulls out his pistol just in case and follows the rest of the group in their backtracking.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2007)

Backtracking slightly, the party takes the left-hand fork in the tunnel down a steeply-sloped path -- going down this path is easier than going up, but maintiang balance while going down isn't easy, and you're forced to move slowly. But it opens ino the large cavern where Aerdene's airship is... and on one side of the entrance is a half-elven man's body in house Lyrander livery, though Doc can tell you it's not Aerdene.



> This huge cavern marks the base of a massive canyon. A towering waterfall spills down the south face of the chasm, impacting a ledge before plummetting into a churning pool of untold depth. Mounds of broken rocka nd rubble form a labyrinthine mess in the northwest corner. Several ledges -- including the one where you slew the lookout only minutes ago --overlook the chasm from various heights on the canyon walls.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 27, 2007)

"Soldaris?" A voice calls out from the direction of the airship. Aerdene d'Lyrander, without any doubt, crawled out from the rubble beside his vessel. "I don't suppose you brought a healer, or know some of your mystic tricks along those lines? The Cardinal was hurt pretty badly in the crash, but she's still alive. Hershem, though -- you saw him; that must have been the necromancer's men. And Tek fell to those abominations."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "Soldaris?" A voice calls out from the direction of the airship. Aerdene d'Lyrander, without any doubt, crawled out from the rubble beside his vessel. "I don't suppose you brought a healer, or know some of your mystic tricks along those lines? The Cardinal was hurt pretty badly in the crash, but she's still alive. Hershem, though -- you saw him; that must have been the necromancer's men. And Tek fell to those abominations."



Doc smiled and then indicated the rest of his companions. "I brought a stele or two that might do in a pinch, but for serious healing we'll have to this contraption of yours back to civilization. Good thing I brought my equipment; looks like you could use a learned opinion." The gibe was gentle, but there. As he moved forward, he gestured for the others to follow.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 31, 2007)

"I'd be in Maradal by now if someone hadn't hit us with field artillery shot. I saw it when we were going down -- the thing must have dated from the Twenty Years War; the Flame only knows where they found ammunition for it. We could have kept going with just a hole in the hull, but the engine was damaged, and so was the burner. I suppose bound elementals didn't have that problem, but I'd rather my ship not have a mind of its own." Aerdene said, leading you back to a cleared out space in the rubble. "I don't think even the two of us would still be here without the Cardinal's spells -- conjured food tastes awful by the second day you've been living on it, by the way -- but she says she has no healing spells in her prayerbook, and she most definitely has two broken legs. No one ever taught her how to roll with a fall."

OOC: The Twenty Years war was fought about a century ago between the Maradal Principalities and the Republic of South Khorvaire.


----------



## Solarious (Aug 1, 2007)

"Well, if any of us here have some healing rotes, we might be out of here in less than half an hour, assuming neither abberant nor zombie shows up... Quaen glances at the downed airship, "But we would likely have to leave the fallen behind, and there are too many unliving parasites in this world. Fixing the airship, on the other hand, will be a challenging prospect, out here in the middle of nowhere. Our additional presence will definitely be noted soon, and they may consider us a greater threat that each other. The necromancer in charge, too, may wish to shoot us down again, if they were behind the attack, which seems likely."

Quaen turns to Doc, asking: "How good do you think you are? If we can fix the contraption, it might be the best course if it can be done quickly."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 1, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant still stares in awe at a closer look at the machine.  "Truly a marvel," he whispers.  Upon hearing of the Cardinal's condition, Grant sets his jaw and says, "I can help to ease her pain a little.  Give me what you have for now, I will use what I can.  If she is not able to walk then, I will use some of your devices."

[sblock=ooc]Let me know how attractive is the Cardinal when I get there.    [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 1, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> " suppose bound elementals didn't have that problem, but I'd rather my ship not have a mind of its own." Aerdene said, leading you back to a cleared out space in the rubble.



Walking the deck, Doc smiles amiably at the remark. "Ah, but that same mind might have noticed your little artillery problem sooner."



			
				Solarious said:
			
		

> Quaen turns to Doc, asking: "How good do you think you are? If we can fix the contraption, it might be the best course if it can be done quickly."



Doc sighs and tags a drag off his cigar. "I could tell you a hundred ways to design the engine and identify its problems, but without a ship's engineer to actually thrash the metal, my skills are less than suitable." He looks around at the cloth, and turns to his distant kin. "What about the air bladder? If we can heat the air some other way, will it still hold? Or would we need to jettison some weight?"


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2007)

"If you can keep both of the factions in the caverns busy for half an hour or so, I believe I can repair the engine and the burner. The soarwood hull and mithral engine give me some margin -- I _think_ this concept can be made to work with ordinary wood and metal, though it would leave much less capacity for cargo and passengers.

"I've been trying to sneak in repairs when neither side was being too observant. The Cardinal has some spells that have been of use there, but I've never had much time."  Aerdene said.

Sitting on the ground, her legs in improvised braces, and wearing the robes of a Cardinal of the Orthodox Church, was a flame-haired Khorvar woman who you'd guess was in her 40s (i.e. she looks like an early 30s-ish human, except for the ears). Save for the robes, it would be easy to take her for a factor of a great merchant house; Doc has seen many women that look much like her among the 'young' and ambitious of his house.

"I did not study magic for its combat aplications." Cardinal Avaliah Sarhain said. "If not for tradition nearly as strong as law, I doubt I would have learned the prayer to create food and water, and then where would we be?"

[sblock=Knowledge(religion or history) DC 15]
In the last years of the Cataclysm, Flamekeep was under seige, and the surrounding farms could not produce enough to feed the city. The Clerics of the Flame had been able to supplement their effort, and even aid it, but all but the most purely positive and negative divine magics began to fail, and the training centers for arcanists had been largely destroyed (leading to the current state where only healers, dread necromancers, and archivists exist as major casters). The rotes of the then-small Archivists order still functioned, though, and it was by their efforts on the margin that many of the people of Flamekeep avoided starvation in those last days. As a consequence, all members of the Archivists Order in the Church -- now much larger than it was then -- are taught the spells to create food and water as soon as they are capable of casting them.

The Keeper of the Flame whose sacrifice ended the Cataclysm was the last true Cleric on Eberron; visionaries in later years have usually had Healer's powers, though the few members of the Archivists order that have ascended to the Keeper's title have found their powers enhanced with the Keeper's mantle rather than replaced.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

Doc nodded; he understood the significance of that spell to the Flamists. "I have a few tricks that could fill your bladder with air, though it would not be the hot vapors you require. But I am at your service the same." He looks out at the cavern, thinking. "Tell us about these two factions. Where to they attack from? Anything would be of help."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 2, 2007)

"There were dolgrim crossbowmen on another high ledge across the cavern from the necromancer's riflemen -- or perhaps musketeers; their weaponry does not look all that modern. I trust it was you that attacked the last of them a few minutes ago? Whenever Master Aerdene attempts to work on his vessel, they stop taking shots at each other and refocus on us.

"I am at a loss as to what either side wants, but more than that I worry about dolgrims on the surface of Eberron, especially this close to Flamekeep. I had thought the last in this part of Khorvaire, at least, had perished during the rise of the Empire of the Flame." The Cardinal said.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 2, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant walks over to the Cardinal and examines her wounds.  "Let me have a look at those lady,"  he says as he gives her a winning grin.  "I cannot mend the bones, but I can probably lessen the pain,"  he adds with a wink as he subtly runs his hands over her legs.

[sblock=ooc]Use lay on hands(all 6hp) on the Cardinal.  Trying to do it without others being clued in, still trying to keep the Paladin thing a secret.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 3, 2007)

"Thank you." She says.

[sblock=OOC]
It's really hard to model injuries as hit point damage, but since I don't think broken bones should require _regenerate_ to heal from, I'm considering the Cardinal's broken legs to be 1/3rd of her hit points worth of damage that can only be healed magically, or heals at 1 hp/week. Grant's Lay on Hands was sufficient to cover that, because she's an Archivist without a Con bonus...
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2007)

OOC: Doc is better at assisting than fighting, so if his knowledge of mechanics could speed up the process in anyway, he'd do that. Otherwise, he can assist in battle, but he isn't a strategist.


----------



## Einan (Aug 6, 2007)

"Beggin' yer honor's pardon and all, but it seems to me that we oughta be gettin' together some sort of defense, in case them monstrosities and brigands come back. " Horace grimaces as he says this, and then looks vaguely embarrassed at having strung so many words together at once.  He moves off without waiting for a reply and begins scouting around for good sniper positions.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 7, 2007)

*Grant*

"My pleasure Cardinal.  Is there anything I can do to make you more comfortable?"  He goes down on one knee helping her to her feet if she so desires.  "I know little of such machines, but if the Cardinal wishes it I can help Horace secure the area."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2007)

"Thank you again." She says, a little unsteady, but standing up. "I believe I would be of more use aiding Master Aerdene and Master Soldaris than in trying to manage a battle."

OOC: 
I need to stat out a few bad guys before you any further violence happens; so far, I've just turned the orcs with longbows in the adventure into humans with muskets, but there are some things coming up where that won't work. And Aerdene is an Expert, not a Bard, and the Cardinal (an Archivist) is my own invention...

Anyway, the earliest I'll have any of that done is tomorrow; feel free to talk (and Aerdene and the Cardinal will answer questions), but holding off the forces of evil while you try and repair the ship won't commence for a few days.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 11, 2007)

As Grant helps the Cardinal walk to the ship  -- she waves him off once she is sure she can walk under her own power -- it becomes fairly obvious that their warnings are accurate, as Horace notices -- and points out -- a new trio of musketeers where the sentry you slew minutes ago once stood. A quick look around shows a trio of dolgrim crossbowmen across the way.

"I believe, with your help and the Cardinal's, I may be able to get the _Cloud Walker_ airborne in ten minutes." Aerdene tells Doc. "Your friends will need to hold both sides off until then."

Doc, the Cardinal, and Aerdene enter to effect repairs. Horace, Grant, and Quaen are all that stand between them and either force on the perches. "Stop them!" A voice from the humans on one ledge ordered, loudly enough to be heard over the waterfall. An unintelligible cry went out from the dolgrims as well.

Initiative

Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Human Musketeers 17
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)


----------



## Einan (Aug 12, 2007)

Horace will move to cover and fire at the human musketeers.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 13, 2007)

*Grant AC 18 28/28 hp*

Grant moves to a place for cover while looking for a way up to the Dolgrim's.

[sblock=ooc]Move to cover, notice +8[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 13, 2007)

OOC: There's no way to reach the dolgrims without scaling a cliff face, using supernatural abilities, or going back into the caverns -- or waiting until Aerdene gets his device working and jumping; the cliff they're looking down on you from is even higher up than the one the human musketeers on the other side are on.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]







> OOC: There's no way to reach the dolgrims without scaling a cliff face, using supernatural abilities, or going back into the caverns -- or waiting until Aerdene gets his device working and jumping; the cliff they're looking down on you from is even higher up than the one the human musketeers on the other side are on.



 If there was not a reasonable way to get up would could I assume that I simply moved to cover and took a shot(at the humans?)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 14, 2007)

Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Human Musketeers 17
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)

Grant's shot missed, hitting the cliff face rather than the human mercenary; revolver fire at this range wasn't easy. Their return fire was just as inaccurate, hitting the ground rather than any of the heroes.

Horace's rifle, on the other hand, had far more range than Grant's pistol, and even a bit more than the mercenaries' muskets. And he was a rather better shot than they were. So unlike everyone else so far, he scored a hit, then ducked back under cover to reload.

The dolgrim crossbowmen had the longest-range weapons of all, but they were firing from the longest range, and were not highly skilled warriors. Three bolts littered the ground. Quaen's revolver fared no better than Grant's did.

OOC: Unfortunately, between range penalties and cover, the shooting going on here (on either side) is probably going to be very inaccurate. Horace is the only one who can hit on anything other than a natural 20, barring action points.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 15, 2007)

*Grant*

Grant shakes his head, drops prone and reloads his pistol.  "This is going to be impossible," he mutters to himself, he then yells,  "keep shooting Horace!"

[sblock=ooc]How many rounds back up through the caves?  Would it leave me totally vulnurable to missle fire?[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 15, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]How many rounds back up through the caves?  Would it leave me totally vulnurable to missle fire?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Assuming no opposition between here and there, six rounds. For the first two you'd be somewhat more open to missile fire than you are now (firing from cover).
[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Aug 15, 2007)

Horace takes his time, aiming at each human first.  When they're dead, he moves to the dolgrims.

OOC: Horace will take his time and if things seem to be especially dire, he'll break out the "special" ammo and use the extra damage to speed things up.  Horace is a patient man and will take as much time as he needs.


----------



## Solarious (Aug 17, 2007)

Quaen darkly mutters something elvish under her breath and stows away her revolver. Pulling her hands in and weaving them in a series of narrowing matterns, she focuses a pinch of her vitality and shapes it into a semblance of a hand, drawing a grimace from her features as she pinches it off from her own essence.

[sblock=OoC]Quaen will cast _Spectral Hand_ and use that to attack with her Charnel Touch. If someone troublesome comes along, she'll cast _Inflict Light Wounds_ and use that with Charnel Touch. If she gets wounded, she'll use _Bestow Wound_ to steal some hit points back. And if they start causing real trouble in a concentrated formation, Quaen will cast _Kelgore's Grave Mist_ again, but she will refrain from using any more second level slots if at all possible.

However, if the Necromancer (if Quaen can identify that) shows up, and he/she/it isn't immediately identifiable as undead, Warforged, or something else obviously immune to paralysis, Quaen will cast _Ghoul Touch_ and say hello to her fellow colleage.

Thus are my autopilot instructions for Quaen while I try to get things back in order.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 20, 2007)

OOC: I'm going to assume Grant doesn't head back through the caves for now, and start doing three rounds at a time. If Doc wants to break from aiding the repair work, let me know.

Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Human Musketeers 17
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3

*Round 2*

Grant reloads his pistol, ducking behind one of the many piles of rubble and rock formations in the crevase. "keep shooting Horace!" He yells.

A set of three shots ring out, all as inaccurate as before, and you realize there are another set of men behind the first, loading muskets for them.

Horace quickly reloads his rifle and fires another shot, dropping the man he hit before.

Two of the dolgrims missed again, but one got off a lucky shot and hit Quaen (7 dmg), who then creates a ghostly hand, floating just below the cliff edge from the musketeers (i.e. where they can't see it yet, but it can touch them).

*Round 3*
Grant actually managed to hit something with his second shot, but just barely; it didn't look like he did much damage to the man.

One of the men who had been reloading stepped forward to join the other two, and another three misses rang down on them.

Horace took another shot, and the man nicked by Grant fell.

This time, the dolgrims had rather less luck, not even coming close to the heroes.

Quaen's _spectral hand_ whipped up to touch one of the men, draining his life force and restoring hers (4dmg, +4hp, presists). 

*Round 4*
Grant ducked behind cover again, reloading his pistol.

Yet another man stepped forward to replace the second victim of Horace's rifle, but he was no better shot from this range than the others.

Horace's rifle just barely found his target, wounding yet another of the men.

While the fourth barage of crossbow bolts came much closer than the third, they still didn't manage to hit anyone.

Quaen's spell continued to drain the man she'd touched before, fulling restoring her hit points, and then touched one of them with the forces of negative engergy at her command (charnel touch).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 20, 2007)

*Grant AC 18 28/28 hp*

As Grant hides from cover, he considers his options.  _That last shot was lucky, Horace is the only with the range of hitting these things.  I gotta get up there!_ "Horace, cover me, I'm going up there!"  Grant then moves towards the entrance to the caves, seeking out the place where the men stand above them.

[sblock=ooc]I'll move to cover if possible on the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Aug 21, 2007)

Horace will pick his shots carefully, loading his "special" ammo.  He'll aim specifically for anyone aiming at Grant.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2007)

Peering out from underneath some equipment, Doc focuses on getting the task done.

OOC: Doc has no combat spells readied, and couldn't hit anything at this range.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 23, 2007)

Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Human Musketeers 17
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3

*Round 5*

Grant moves from his spot of cover to the next boulder he can hide behind, on his way to the tunnel they had originally come down.

Unfortunately, the cover was not as good in his new location, and one of the musketeers managed to scape him (8hp damage), though the other two shots, aimed at Horace and Quaen, continued to be futile.

Horace's shot went wide, wasting one bullet of his special ammo.

The dolgrim crossbowmen continued firing, and although one shot came maddenly close, none actually connected.

Quaen's attempt to use her _charnel touch_ ability failed, as her _spectral hand_ was not able to touch any of the musketeers (natural 1).

*Round 6*

Grant disappeared into the tunnel they had originally come down in, passing by the body of the Lyrander liveried man they'd seen on their way in.

Three more bullets from the musketeers found no targets. Horace's return fire, though... the man he'd hit early collapsed as a _flaming_ bullet took him down.

The dolgrim crossbowmen all missed yet again. And Quaen's dark touch felled a second musketeer.

*Round 7*

Grant found the steep, slippery tunnel hard to move quickly in, but he persevered.

Three more misses rang out, as yet another pair stepped forward to replace their fallen comrades. And three more shots missed. Horace's rile was another story; another one of his _special_ bullets dropped a musketeer in a single shot.

One of the dolgrims managed a lucky shot on Horace, though it barely scratched him (1 hp dmg).

And Quaen's hand was unable to find a target, its intend victim slipping out of harms way at the last second.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2007)

Doc bites his cigar, and thumps something hard. "Don't you have any large bore weapons on this thing? Maybe net launcher? Anything?"

OOC: Just checked, and Doc doesn't have any scrolls to help, and no Kn: dungeoneering to help with the dolgaunts. He'll just keep banging on the engine.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 27, 2007)

"There hasn't been a major war since the Principalities and the Republic went at it a century ago. I didn't think heavy armaments were important." Aerdene says.

*Initiative*
Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Human Musketeers 17
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3

*Round 8*
Grant continued to make his way up the steeply-sloped tunnel, finding that going up was much more difficult than going down.

Another trio of shots rang out, two just missing Quaen and Horace. Horace's return shot was somewhat less accurate, as one of his precious special bullets crashed into the cliff face. The dolgrims all missed yet again. Quaen's dark touch brushed against one of the musketeers, however.

*Round 9*

Grant reaches the split-off where the tunnel he came up led to the crevase with Aerdene's device, while the other led to the ledge where the musketeers were shooting at Horace and Quaene, below.

The musketeers shots were not such close calls this time, all coming well short of their taregets. Horace's shot was _much_ better (critical hit), dropping the musketeer where he stood. The futility of the dolgrims continued, and Quaen's touch drained a little more out of her victim (she keeps rolling 1s for damage).

*Round 10*

Grant creeps up to the musketeers' ledge, seeing what is there. Six men, dead or dying, dragged to the sides. Six standing. One wounded. Four dressed the same as the other musketeers you've seen. One was dressed subtlely differently; you'd guess him a technician, not a bruiser, though he was loading rifles for the man in front of him just the same. And the last is a tall, solidly built human with the rough-hewn look all too common in those from the 'free' city of Newthorne. He's rather more pale than you'd expect for one of that sort -- and obviously the commander of this band. Despite him carrying no weapon heavier than a revolver, Grant gets the feeling that the man is possibly more dangerous than all of his underlings together.

Another three futile shots crash into the ground and boulders. Horace's shot hits the man twice-touched by Quaen's dark hand, but despite being hit by one of his alchemical bullets, the man still stood. Incomprehensible grumbling went up from the dolgrims, though you could guess the meaning well enough; another three bolts missed. And then Quaen's touch of darkness extinguished the man that had been touched twice before, and shot.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2007)

Moving around some damaged wreckage, Doc cranes his neck back every once in a while to ensure healing assistance is needed.

OOC: If someone looks in dire straights, Doc will pop in for healing. Otherwise, more tinkering.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

*Grant 20/28 hp*

From his hiding spot, Grant peers closely at the men, detecting evil.  If he is satisfied that they are indeed evil, he continues to sneak behind the apparent leader.  

If the leader stands directly on the edge of the precipice Grant will do the following:  Grant silently strides towards the pale man, his shoulder connecting with the man's back, trying to push him off the ledge.

Bull rush +0, I will use an AP on the opposed roll though.

If the leader is standing back from the ledge Grant does the following:  Grant silently approaches the leader.  When he is behind the man he loudly cocks his loaded pistol, and slightly pokes the pale man with his rapier.  He then says, "Drop your weapons or he gets a head full of lead."

Intimidate: 24 + an AP  Bluff and diplomacy if applicable:  22

If Grant is spotted before he can get to the leader he retreats back the way he came.

This is probably a death sentence, but it would be so cool if either plan worked!


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> From his hiding spot, Grant peers closely at the men, detecting evil.  If he is satisfied that they are indeed evil, he continues to sneak behind the apparent leader.




OOC: Are you going to try and move in immediately upon detecting the presense/absense of evil, or will you wait to gauge the strength of various evil auras (if any)?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 28, 2007)

Strength of auras first.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 31, 2007)

(sorry this is taking so long; you guys managed to take about the most direct route possible to the airship, so most of the bad guys were still alive when you got there)

*Initiative*
Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Human Musketeers 17
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3

*Round 11*
Grant, not unsurprisingly, does detect the presense of evil here.

Neither the musketeers nor their leader seem to have noticed him yet, as they fire another three futile shots at Quaen and Horace. Horace's return shot was more successful, though not fatal. But when Quaen's ghostly dark hand touched the same target, he fell; three more futile crossbow shots providing little distraction.

*Round 12*
Grant detects 11 evil auras, one of them strong, from the thugs and their remains (note that that's one less than the number of bad guys and corpses up here). Only one of the thugs is able to take a shot this round, as the leader disdains reloading for his men, so only the tech could manage. Fewer shots didn't improve accuracy, though.

Horace, on the other hand, hit again. And again, combined with Quaen's magic, it was sufficient to fall a musketeer. And again, the dolgrim crossbowmen were more a nuisance than anything else.

*Round 13*
Finishing his analysis, Grant now senses lingering evil auras on the bodies of the musketeers, and a faint evil aura on the remaining musketeer. The leader, though, seems to have a strong evil aura.

The last musketeer wasted a shot, before being hit by Horace's return fire. The dolgrims again failed to do more than harass. And Quaen's _charnel touch_ was, again, enough to take the man down.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2007)

Moving a wrench from his mouth to his hand, Doc call's back, "Remind me to hire you if I need some shooting next expedition!"

OOC: Looks unlikely, but if they need healing, Doc will break away.


----------



## Einan (Aug 31, 2007)

Horace calmly reloads and fire, whispering softly to his rifle all the while.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 1, 2007)

[sblock]I finish what I started as above posted[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2007)

*Initiative*
Grant 22
NPC Allies 20 (probably irrelevant; working on repairs)
Mercs 17 (leader and tech left)
Horace 8
Dolgrim Crossbowmen 7
Quaen 4
Doc 3

*Round 14*
The leader is still staring over the falls -- though well back from the ledge, only a little surprised all of his men have fallen.

Grant silently approaches the leader. When he is behind the man he loudly cocks his loaded pistol, and slightly pokes the pale man with his rapier. He then says, "Drop your weapons or he gets a head full of lead."

"Oh come now," The man said. "Surely you aren't _threatening_ me?" The leader says, muttering a few infernal words of power.

Grant feels a sense of dread wash over him, but his faith in the Flame holds the enchantment at bay. The leader tries to touch him, but Grant dances away.

(Quaen, Doc, and Horace can't see what's going on in the cavern)

With no more mercenaries to target, Horace turns on the dolgrims, but he takes his worst shot of the day, even taking into account the even greater range to their perch.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Grant AC 18 28/28 hp*

"Threatening you?  I offer you mercy, granted it would be life spent rotting in a prison cell, but it is one can't ask much where you people are concerned."   Grant thrusts his rapier at the imposing man, calling upon the might of the Silver Flame, and then steps away, closer to the edge and fires his pistol.

Smite evil with the rapier, +8/1d6+2, then five foot step closer to the edge, but not threatening this guy and fire the pistol +4/2d4


----------

